# [Voting Closed!] The Bell Tree People’s Choice Awards 2016



## Jacob

Welcome to this year?s TBT People?s Choice Awards!


_* I'd like to thank moderator *Jake* for asking me to host this year._​
*Voting is now CLOSED! Please await results in the near future. 
*
This is really simple, each category is based on different aspects of a TBT member, and your job is to show your appreciation to the most qualified member for each category, in your opinion. Send all of your votes to me in a PM.
*You may send 1 vote in for each category, so a total of 17 or so votes! You do not need to send in all 17, but as many as you can think of.
Voting will start on *December 7th* (I?ll post here when voting starts for anyone unsure about timezones), and ends on *December 21st* (results will go up ideally on New Years/January 1st), any votes sent before/after the voting period will not be counted.

*If you think there should be any new categories this year, feel free to post/PM me and I'll consider adding it.*



*Categories:*

-   Member of the Year***
-   Best Newbie***
-   Funniest Member
-   Most Creative Member
-   Best Username
-   Most Mature
-   Most Active
-   Biggest Animal Crosser
-   Nicest Member
-   Most Missed Member
-   Most Helpful Member
-   Splat Master
-   Smash Master
-   Best Poster
-   Biggest Collector
-   Best Home Designer


*New Categories:*
- Pokemon Trainer 

**The member of the year vote must go to a member who has not won the award previously. The following members are exempt from this years voting; Oblivia, Tina, Jake, Justin, and PaJami.*
**Must have joined in 2016.*

I am aware that some awards may be outdated/don't have proper candidates, so if any of the categories do not receive a sufficient amount of votes, there will be no winner for that category. I will try to avoid this (voting for as many categories as possible is appreciated.)




*Rules and Reminders:*

- Please vote via PM. Any votes posted by any other means will not be counted.
- If my inbox is full, simply wait until I get on again, and I?ll empty it out.
- You can vote for yourself, but only once (and only if you think you absolutely deserve it). If for whatever reason(s) you think you should vote for yourself more than once, send me a PM and we?ll discuss it.
- This isn?t limited just to regular members, so of course you can vote for staff members!
- You don?t have to vote for every category, but it?s preferred if you do.
- You can change your votes after you?ve sent them, but please make a new PM and put something in the title like [CHANGED] (or something that distinguishes that you changed your votes) so I can disregard your old votes.
- Troll votes will not be counted (ie; voting a member who doesn?t play Animal Crossing as Biggest Animal Crosser, voting a member who hasn?t been active in years as Most Active, etc?).
- Any other questions, post here.

Archive: 2009, 2010, 2011, (2011 results), 2012, (2012 results), 2013, (2013 results), 2014, (2014 results), 2015, (2015 results)


----------



## brownboy102

vote me 4 best newbie pl0x


----------



## Chrystina

ooooh exciting!! good luck hosting this jacob <3 !


----------



## oath2order

why the **** isn't there a pokemon category wtf


----------



## Idfldnsndt

oath2order said:


> why the **** isn't there a pokemon category wtf



RIOT


this is discrimination


----------



## chapstick

hey vm me if you want somethin cuz i the best newbie


----------



## Araie

Thanks for hosting this this year Jacob! Can't wait to send in my votes.


----------



## Antonio

Well, looks like i'm out of here...


----------



## Trundle

Vote me for Best Username


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Apple2013 said:


> Vote me for Best Username



 or yours truly


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Vote for me for president, or whatever, vote for me for everything. =D YASS 

Just kidding I suck.

*ALSO ideas for new categories that I could win:*
Most TURTtacular
Most Snake Themed
Best Snake Owner
Best Noodle Lover(Noodle as in snake, although I do like noodles too.)
Most Active When the Site is Dead in the Middle of the Night


----------



## Danielkang2

CollectorKing Pls


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Candy Collector because I have like 30 something candies.


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon

Vote me for... something! Yeah... something.... _(well geez, could you make this any worse, Carly?)_


----------



## Corrie

There could be a category for someone who gives away a lot of items or collectibles.


----------



## N a t

I'll vote for people, sure :O

Thanks for hosting this Jacob, and good luck! I had no idea this was a thing, but this'll be fun huehuehue.

Most missed member will be Javocado, I'm calling it


----------



## pinkcotton

Vote for me, best newbie! Okay no. Do what you want, I just thought it'd be funny.... Okay then.


----------



## King Dorado

Petey Piranha said:


> I'll vote for people, sure :O
> 
> Thanks for hosting this Jacob, and good luck! I had no idea this was a thing, but this'll be fun huehuehue.
> 
> Most missed member will be Javocado, I'm calling it



except Jav isnt gone!  check out his giveaway in the pokemon boards...


----------



## Javocado

King Dad said:


> except Jav isnt gone!  check out his giveaway in the pokemon boards...



Haha you beat me and you even dropped a promo in there too! Much thanks!

Anyway, I'll probably get me votes in sometime this weekend. Love this yearly event.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Time to start a campaign!


----------



## StarUrchin

Looks like I won nothing.


----------



## ramen.jpg

Looking at the old ones it's kinda weird Jacob is hosting
like why is Jacob hosting this and not Jake is the real question

not that I have anything against jacob ))))))


----------



## Bowie

I just voted ZR/Caius as Most Missed Member. Someone I really admired here and miss an awful lot. Former moderator, for those who weren't around then.

I'm not gonna vote for anyone else (I'd rather see the rest go to newer members, and I understand I haven't been active enough these past few weeks to get an idea of who is around), and I 100% don't expect I'll be voted by anyone.

Good luck to everyone, of course!


----------



## King Dorado

Bowie said:


> I just voted ZR/Caius as Most Missed Member. Someone I really admired here and miss an awful lot. Former moderator, for those who weren't around then.
> 
> I'm not gonna vote for anyone else (I'd rather see the rest go to newer members, and I understand I haven't been active enough these past few weeks to get an idea of who is around), and I 100% don't expect I'll be voted by anyone.
> 
> Good luck to everyone, of course!



the OP says votes before the 7th wont count btw..

iirc last year only like 30 to 40 people voted in this thing...


----------



## Bowie

King Dad said:


> the OP says votes before the 7th wont count btw..
> 
> iirc last year only like 30 to 40 people voted in this thing...



I'm a total knob. Will have to send my vote when the time is right, then.


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Most missed - emmatheweirdo </3


----------



## Jake

Most missed member "Jake." may he rest in peace


----------



## Chicha

This is a pretty neat event! I had no idea this was a thing.

Are we allowed to nominate more than 1 person per category?


----------



## Jacob

Sirena said:


> This is a pretty neat event! I had no idea this was a thing.
> 
> Are we allowed to nominate more than 1 person per category?



Hi- sorry, 1 person per category please!! Sorry ; (


----------



## Chicha

Jacob said:


> Hi- sorry, 1 person per category please!! Sorry ; (



Ah okay, that makes sense. Thank you!


----------



## Xerolin

Ah, I remember this from last year.. I'll do my voting when the time comes around.
Congrats on getting to host this, Jacob ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and..
IzzyReincarnated for most missed member


----------



## Abbaba

Oh this is cool! I've never seen this before! (Cuz I'm a newbie, vote me! Kidding, don't even try) I already know who I'm voting for for some catagories 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And y'all can vote me for missed member since I practically live in the museum part of the forums now lol


----------



## Bunnilla

ME 4 BEST NOOB in a few months I will complete 1 year here xD
that's called dedication just look at them post numbers (;


----------



## himeki

Bunnilla said:


> ME 4 BEST NOOB in a few months I will complete 1 year here xD
> that's called dedication just look at them post numbers (;



i hit 10k posts on my year aniversary try me


----------



## N a t

King Dad said:


> except Jav isnt gone!  check out his giveaway in the pokemon boards...



I haven't seen him around in so long, he's alive!?


----------



## Red Cat

No award for most annoying member? That sucks  I was hoping to win something.


----------



## Franny

Red Cat said:


> No award for most annoying member? That sucks  I was hoping to win something.



You'd get an award for "Most Controversial Political Threads."


----------



## Bunnilla

Spy said:


> You'd get an award for "Most Controversial Political Threads."



I think if there was a catagory for best comeback, Spy would be the top nominee (; *tips santa hat*


----------



## piske

How about one for Most Username Changes? I have to be in Top Ten at least! XD But seriously, excited to vote in this again!


----------



## Franny

Bunnilla said:


> I think if there was a catagory for best comeback, Spy would be the top nominee (; *tips santa hat*



Oh you flatter me ;o


----------



## Antonio

Can there be a most annoying position cause I'm not sure if I'm gonna win anything else.


----------



## Xerolin

Shattered said:


> Can there be a most annoying position cause I'm not sure if I'm gonna win anything else.



bruh please


----------



## Jacob

*Voting is now open!! Please send all of you votes in to me through PM!

Good luck!*


----------



## King Dorado

dangit, i was hoping there would be categories for Most popular jokes about Skittles; Least active ACNL player; and Most talented member to never win a staff favorite award...


----------



## Abbaba

Sweet! It's open now, woo!


----------



## Xandra

Nicest player = Resetti


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Vote for me for everything, supreme leader of everyone!


----------



## Vizionari

cool, voting's open!


----------



## King Dorado

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Vote for me for everything, supreme leader of everyone!



i DID vote for you, but i'm not gonna tell you what category.

psst it was Best Husbando...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

King Dad said:


> i DID vote for you, but i'm not gonna tell you what category.
> 
> psst it was Best Husbando...



And you're the most #1 Waifu <3


----------



## SensaiGallade

Wooo! Voting time!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Vote Teabagel for best poster!


----------



## Bunnilla

voted :3 good luck everyone!


----------



## Jacob

*Thank you everyone for your participation so far! 

There is about 1 week left to send in your votes, so get them in! Remember- you can send in multiple votes, but only 1 per category. Edits are allowed.*


----------



## Jake

Jacob said:


> *Thank you everyone for your participation so far!
> 
> There is about 1 week left to send in your votes, so get them in! Remember- you can send in multiple votes, but only 1 per category. Edits are allowed.*



get rid of that red "mod" post. this aint mafia !!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jake said:


> get rid of that red "mod" post. this aint mafia !!



*This isn't your contest anymore Jake. JAKE (Dicktator) has been modkilled.*


----------



## Antonio

Can u ping me if someone votes for me, no one probably did but it would be cool if they did ^-^


----------



## mintellect

There should be a Most Likely to Not Win Any Award category


----------



## pinkcotton

Best newbie! Yours truly.


----------



## Red Cat

pinklolipop34 said:


> Best newbie! Yours truly.



But you're already a senior member. 1,658 posts in a little more than 2 months. You should win the best spammer award.


----------



## DaCoSim

Oooh!!! I need to start figuring out who to vote for soon!!!


----------



## mintellect

Red Cat said:


> But you're already a senior member. 1,658 posts in a little more than 2 months. You should win the best spammer award.



I'm pretty sure I had much more than 1.6k posts during my first two months. I'd turn myself in for Best Spammer if I still posted at that rate.


----------



## Ghibli

Oh man, look at this rough and tough action going on heeeeree. I was reading the above comments about there not being a pokemon category *"DISCRIMINATION"* LOL, see you on the fields booooys & girls >; )


----------



## pinkcotton

Red Cat said:


> But you're already a senior member. 1,658 posts in a little more than 2 months. You should win the best spammer award.



Doesn't change the fact I barely joined just in early October! And what you call "spamming", I call "thoroughly enjoying this site".


----------



## Jacob

Thanks everyone for your participation so far! I've been getting a good amount of votes so thats good.

Currently every category has candidates voted, but a lot of them are in need of more votes; for example: The gaming categories are looking a little emptier in comparison, Best username and Most missed have 2 or 3 people tied, and some don't have a clear winner yet!

Please don't make me be a tie breaker and vote !!


----------



## Antonio

Jacob said:


> Thanks everyone for your participation so far! I've been getting a good amount of votes so thats good.
> 
> Currently every category has candidates voted, but a lot of them are in need of more votes; for example: The gaming categories are looking a little emptier in comparison, Best username and Most missed have 2 or 3 people tied, and a some don't have a clear winner yet!
> 
> Please don't make me be a tie breaker and vote !!



Tiebreaker!!! Tiebreaker!! Lets let Jacob do more work! i'm just joking, cmon ppl vote.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Leave her alone.  The rules for "Best Newbie" are just that you joined this year, which she did.  Also, there's nothing wrong with posting a lot, as long as your posts have good content.


----------



## Nightmares

Ooh this is cool...idk who I should vote for though


----------



## Xandra

I need the "Best at doing nothing award" ;3


----------



## pinkcotton

Vote for Elin10 as most missed!! She was so nice...


----------



## Red Cat

pinklolipop34 said:


> Doesn't change the fact I barely joined just in early October! And what you call "spamming", I call "thoroughly enjoying this site".



I was just joking. There's nothing wrong with posting a lot.  Besides, you have a long way to go to catch Sheila for the best spammer award.


----------



## Mintyfresh

Idfldnsndt said:


> RIOT
> 
> 
> this is discrimination



Pok? lives matter


----------



## King Dorado

Jacob said:


> Thanks everyone for your participation so far! I've been getting a good amount of votes so thats good.
> 
> Currently every category has candidates voted, but a lot of them are in need of more votes; for example: The gaming categories are looking a little emptier in comparison, Best username and Most missed have 2 or 3 people tied, and some don't have a clear winner yet!
> 
> Please don't make me be a tie breaker and vote !!



in the unlikely event of ties, perhaps the two people could just be named co-winners  then you wouldnt have to worry about shedding your host neutrality to vote...


----------



## brownboy102

Red Cat said:


> But you're already a senior member. 1,658 posts in a little more than 2 months. You should win the best spammer award.



That's nothing lmao should've seen me in 2014


----------



## piichinu

hoping some underdogs win some of these categories ... like oath or tao for the funniest member probably
nd maybe most creative would b someone active in the art community on tbt (since i feel like thats what it should be aimed at in the first place?)
i think im gonna try to avoid voting for staff bc they prob get enough votes. oh well i hate deciding on some of these its hard


----------



## Jacob

2 more days​


----------



## Meliara

I trolled voted!


----------



## Chicha

I voted. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## N a t

I just sent in my votes. I was only unable to fill in 3 categories. The Splatoon, Smash, and HHD categories. I don't actively participate in those parts of the community because I don't play the games often enough to talk about them with others. I tried my best to vote for someone in every other category though. I wish I could vote for multiple people per category, because I really had a hard time making decisions. I still wanna change my mind on some of my votes, but I also don't want to. Like, idk who would deserve my vote more, these people are all equally awesome for this category HNNNNNNG. D:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyways, good luck guys. I'm excited to see the results. And remember that just because you don't win in any particular department, doesn't mean you didn't stand a chance at winning. I think this could totally be a close call for people. Quite a few of you have made a lasting impression on the community.


----------



## Jacob

Thanks again everyone for your continuous participation.. there is roughly one day left. I'm not gonna be ending this at midnight tonight because that would be ridiculous lol

Instead, the voting period will be closed off sometime around 5-7pm EST tomorrow, December 21st. 



After the deadline has passed, I will count up all the votes, break any ties (with extreme care, consideration, and fair-ness), and notify the _lovely_ *Tina* of the winners. With her much appreciated help, the winners' banners will be created by *Tina*. The winners will be announced hopefully on New Year's Eve/Day. 
_*However, I have no idea how long these banners take to make so do not be upset if the winners get announced any time after the New Year; no stress on you Tina <3_

*That being said: This is the final call for any and all votes or alteration to your votes. Good Luck.*


----------



## jiny

vote me 4 most active 

jokes aside ill put in my vote in a min


----------



## Turbo

Pen me down to win "Most Likely to Eat Their Weight in Hamburger Meat"


----------



## Lancelot

It pains me that the Pokemon one isn't called Pokemon master.


----------



## Jacob

Voting is now: *CLOSED*. Thanks for participating!

Stay tuned for future results.

-- 



Monkey D Luffy said:


> It pains me that the Pokemon one isn't called Pokemon master.



I can change the name to Pokemon Master if that sounds better. Theres a lot of names that would work for that one so I'm open to any suggestions within the next few hours if anyone has anything- ex, Pokemon Caption, Pokemon Master, Best Pokemon Player, etc.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I forgot to vote for more things, oh well... but good luck everyone can't wait to see the results.


----------



## SensaiGallade

*crossing fingers hoping i won something*


----------



## jiny

so excited TT


----------



## Bowie

Can't wait! I haven't been as active as usual, so it'll be fun to see who the "biggest members" are this year.


----------



## pinkcotton

I'm so excited, I really hope I win something!


----------



## Antonio

Results are today, can't wait to lose!


----------



## Aquari

lol good luck everyone, and happy new years!


----------

